# Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten



## michael w. (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Anglerkollegen:vik: 
Ich suche mit meinen 3 Kollegen für unseren jährlichen Angelurlaub einen Angelsee bei dem das Nachtangeln sowie die Übernachtungam See erlaubt ist. Ich weiß das es schwierig ist einen solchen See zu finden. Bitte helft uns und teilt uns Euer Wissen bzw. Eure Erfahrungen mit.
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Micha
P.S. Ein paar Fische solten natürlich auch drin sein.


----------



## schaller (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

wo wollt ihr angeln?und was wollt ihr fangen?


----------



## michael w. (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

Da sind wir sehr flexibel, da wir ca. 1 Woche wegfahren.
Wir sind nicht auf eine Fischart fixiert d.h.es darf alles beißen von Aal bis Zander.:q 
GrußMicha


----------



## schaller (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

es kommt ja auch immer darauf an wie weit ihr fahren wollt.habe hier um die ecke einen kollegen der besitzt einen kleinen forellenteich,besetzt mit sehr viel aal,einige zander einige karpfen und natürlich forellen.zelten wäre da kein problem,aber natürlich die kosten fürs angeln sind natürlich größer.bei lübeck


----------



## michael w. (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

Hallo Schaller
Ich hab gerade einmal die Strecke rausgelassen. Das sind dann doch knappe 800 Km.Da muß ich doch meine Suche ein wenig einschränken, ich denke das wir bis max. 500 Km um Stuttgart herum etwas suchen. Dennoch vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

www.huecker-moor.de


----------



## Alex1970 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*



michael w. schrieb:


> Hallo Anglerkollegen:vik:
> Ich suche mit meinen 3 Kollegen für unseren jährlichen Angelurlaub einen Angelsee bei dem das Nachtangeln sowie die Übernachtungam See erlaubt ist. Ich weiß das es schwierig ist einen solchen See zu finden. Bitte helft uns und teilt uns Euer Wissen bzw. Eure Erfahrungen mit.
> Vielen Dank im Voraus
> Micha
> P.S. Ein paar Fische solten natürlich auch drin sein.



Hallo,

Ich könnte Euch eine Wochenendkarte (25,--€) für unser Vereinsgewässer bei Neu-Ulm anbieten. Sie ist durchgehend gültig von Freitag 17.00 Uhr bis Sonntag 24.00 Uhr. Nachtfischen, Zelten, Lagerfeuer inklusive! Ganze Woche geht für Gäste leider nicht (Beschränkung des Vereins). Das Gewässer ist gut mit Schleien, Karpfen, Hecht, Zander und Aal besetzt. Viele Infos und Bilder unter: www.fischerclub-kohlstetten.de

Gruß Alex, 1. Vereinsvorsitzender


----------



## Trophybass2008 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

Also wir(Ich und meine 3 Kumpels) wollten sowas auch machen. Da sind wir nach Müritz gefahren. Das waren 3 herrlichsten Tage unseren Angellebens. Wochenkarte gekauft alle Infos geholt auch das mit Übernachtung und Zelt aufstellen. Hingefahren und 3 tage nichts als angeln direkt am See Zelt aufgebaut, menschlich verhalten(kein Müll,keine Saufparty)...Herrlich.!! Mein Vorschlag wäre *Müritz* und Umgebung gut Fisch und viel Natur so wie Gott sie erschaffen hat.


----------



## silviomopp (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

#6 Müritz kann ich nur Empfehlen !!!!


----------



## mihaly (25. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

Hallo 

ich würde gern mit 2 collegen von samstag auf sonntag nachtangeln ,würde mich sehr freuen wenn eine möglichkeit bestehen würde. Es ist sehr schwer etwas im Umkreis zu finden . Bitte helft uns und gebt uns Rat ......Vielen Dank...


----------



## djoerni (25. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im board!
würde helfen wenn du uns sagen würdest, wo oder in welchem umkreis ihr fischen wollt.


----------



## mihaly (26. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

Vielen dank,

wir sind aus dem kreis Aalen ,wir würden gern so in der gegend von Ulm fischen.

GRUß mihaly


----------



## nobody (16. September 2008)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

Hallo Michael,
wenn es nicht umbedingt ein See sein muss, dann Google doch mal auf Kastlhof im Altmühltal bei Riedenburg .
Hast du Gasthof, Terrasse ,Zeltplatz mit Feuerstellen  dierekt am RMD- Kanal und Waller, Karpfen usw,.
Das ganze zu bezahlbaren Preisen, warme Duschen incl.|wavey:
mfg
werner
PS
Hab schon etliche Nächte am Lagerfeuer mit der Angel im Wasser verbracht. Bei Interresse gerne mehr.
#h


----------



## Speedy77 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*



nobody schrieb:


> PS
> Hab schon etliche Nächte am Lagerfeuer mit der Angel im Wasser verbracht. Bei Interresse gerne mehr.
> #h



Hallo nobody|wavey:
dein Eintrag ist ja schon etwas älter, wann warst du zum letzten mal dort und ist das noch aktuell?


----------



## Brownbear (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

Der Thread ist 6 Jahre alt und Nobody ist seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr online gewesen...ich glaube kaum das er dir antowortet ;-)


----------



## Isarfischerin (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

Servus,

aber ich war letztes Jahr am Kastlhof. Lagerfeuer? Täte ich mal sagen: Nein (obwohl ich es nicht weiß, weil ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen wäre, auf einem Zeltplatz ein Lagerfeuer abzufackeln). 

Aber der Rest: Ja. Es gibt einige Zeltareale, die nur durch den Uferfußweg vom Wasser getrennt sind. Da könnte man z.T. gleich gegenüber angeln.

Angelkarten gibts direkt beim Betreiber. Sanitäranlagen sind älter aber sauber, das Essen im Gasthof ist auch ok.

Alle paar Minuten kommt einer der riesigen Binnenkähne vorbei oder ein großes Fahrgastschiff (die nachts beleuchteter sind als der times square), dann gibts manchmal ganz schön Welle. 

Hab einen netten Karpfen mit heimnehmen können und unendlich viel Grundeln :-(.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Speedy77 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*



Brownbear schrieb:


> Der Thread ist 6 Jahre alt und Nobody ist seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr online gewesen...ich glaube kaum das er dir antowortet ;-)



Ja sieht wohl so aus 

Dann mal von vorn...
Kenn jemand ein paar Möglichkeiten in Sachen Nachtangeln mit Zelten im raum Kaiserslautern, Saarbrücken oder im Umkreis von ca. 400 km

Gruß


----------



## Martin@Schauer (10. März 2017)

*AW: Angelsee inkl.Nachtangeln und Zelten*

Hallo Community,

ich bin derzeit am planen für einen 3-5 Tagestrip zum Angeln mit 3 Kumpel und bin dabei auch auf der Suche nach einem See , wo Zelten , Feuer  ( Feuerschale) und Angeln erlaubt ist!

Fischarten sollten wenn möglich Karpfen, Hecht , Zander und Aal drin sein, sollten noch andere Arten drin sich befinden auch keine ding.

Wenn möglich sollte der See sich in Bayern befinden.

Ich hoff ihr habt ein paar Tipps für mich.


----------

